# Where do you get iconics from?



## Gaon (Jun 10, 2003)

You know, those things that people have above thier sig that say "-something- iconic -orother-"


----------



## Henry (Jun 10, 2003)

Hi, Gaon!

Mostly from the Player's Handbook. TO my knowledge, all the iconics listed in the PHB are

Krusk the Half-orc barbarian
Devis the half-elven bard
Jozan the human cleric
Vadania the half-elven druid
Regdar the human fighter
Tordek the Dwarven Fighter
Lidda the halfling rogue
Naull the human wizard
Kendrick the human thief
Nebin the gnome wizard
Mialee the elven wizard
Hennett the human sorcerer
Alhandra the human paladin
Ma'varkith the human psychic warrior from the psionics handbook
Ialdabode the human psion from the psionics handbook
Alexandra the human psion from the psi handbook
Kazak the dwarven psion from the psi handbook

I am CERTAIN I missed a couple.


----------



## Gaon (Jun 10, 2003)

no, no, I meant something like what MeepoTheBrave has that says "Meepo iconic kobold", or the one that says "bagpuss iconic familiar"


----------



## Henry (Jun 10, 2003)

OH!

This is more of a .sig question. Sorry about that!

Handmade, mostly. I don't remember the poster who started it, but once it began (with some of the iconics), people branched out on the joke, most posters intentionally giving their "banners" the same look as the first originals. Now, the joke has kind of mutated, and we have everything from Iconic Familiars, to Iconic Posters, and Iconic Beer Mugs.


----------



## EricNoah (Jun 10, 2003)

I think people just make their own images.  They might get artwork off the WotC website and then add to it/remove from it, etc.


----------



## diaglo (Jun 10, 2003)

Henry said:
			
		

> *I am CERTAIN I missed a couple.  *




Ember the human monk
and the dwarven cleric, i forget his name. Eberk

and the elven ranger, again i forget his name. Soveliss


----------



## Mark (Jun 10, 2003)

Gaon said:
			
		

> *no, no, I meant something like what MeepoTheBrave has that says "Meepo iconic kobold", or the one that says "bagpuss iconic familiar" *




Like this one...?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 10, 2003)

> and Iconic Beer Mugs.





  Who dat?  


Must be that Cold beer guy, i always pictured him as a can or bottle though.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Jun 10, 2003)

I made mine with my awesome Photoshop skillz.


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 10, 2003)

I made mine with my |33t M$ P41n+ skillz. 
Just took a picture, scaled it down, added text.

As to where I got it from, well, there was an old TV show called "The Prisoner" back in the 60s about this guy called "Number Six" who was being held prisoner in "The Village", yadda yadda yadda.  Anyway, the badge that identified him as Number Six is the Penny Farthing in my sig.


----------



## tarchon (Jun 11, 2003)

You have to submit an application to the Iconic Committee On Naming Iconic Characters.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 11, 2003)

tarchon said:
			
		

> *You have to submit an application to the Iconic Committee On Naming Iconic Characters. *




.. brought to you by the department of redundant departments.


----------



## Gaon (Jun 11, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Like this one...?  *




Ha! that's great. for some reason I can't use it though.


----------



## Mark (Jun 11, 2003)

Gaon said:
			
		

> *Ha! that's great. for some reason I can't use it though.  *




The thing about sig pictures (unlike avatars) is you have to have your own place to store them, but of course you are welcome to it if you find a place to put it.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 11, 2003)

Gaon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ha! that's great. for some reason I can't use it though.  *





Right click on the pic in the thread, then go to properties. Copy the address and paste it into your sig field on your profile, put it inside  tags and there you go.

No need to host it anywhere it's hosted on this thread as long as the threads here you're good.


----------



## Sonikal (Jun 17, 2003)

I made mine on paint and kodak photocenter. I'll make you one if you like, just tell me what you want written and I give it a go. I have a site where I can store it for you. Note this isn't a pathetic attempt to make friends... well... almost... 

Nah, im new here, so im looking to make some friends. Dont worry if you think my iconic looks blurry, I intended it to look that way. Im bored so I feel like making some iconic banners...


----------



## Gimble (Jun 18, 2003)

> I am CERTAIN I missed a couple.




AHEM.

Yes, yes you did miss a couple.


----------

